# Mazzer Royal



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

As disappointed as I am for not being able to attend the Rave tomorrow, I can't wait to spin the Royal..


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Here we go...

Thanks coffeechap and huge thanks to courier froggystyle


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Do you think Mrs O will notice the difference?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm just going to say the SJ has been doing steroids.

It's a beast..and I'm very impressed...


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

compare to Mini its huge. congrats.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Zephyr said:


> compare to Mini its huge. congrats.


It's not a mini it's a Super Jolly


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

And another;


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I need to get me a royal, would look nice next to the R58


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

truegrace said:


> I need to get me a royal, would look nice next to the R58


It might have the potential to make better coffee too


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

That's wild! I thought it was a mini too! The doser looks like it must hold about 2kgs!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It makes that SJ look titchy! It'll even dwarfs a Major.. Glad I don't have one as it wouldn't fit under the kitchen cabinets lol.

Nice looking grinder though Mr O. Are you finding it easy to dial in?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm lucky and don't have cupboards above my coffee area.

I haven't put a bean in it yet, i didn't get it home until 7pm last night, a bit late in the day for espresso (for me)


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

1 cup choked, 2nd just a dribble and washed down the sink the 3rd, well, I'm loving 'The Royal'

CC - LSOL 18.5g > 36g > 26.

I need to tighten back up a tad but it's a very good drink as it is. More sticky sweet and the grapefruit / orange are big....more afters as well...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's the same burrs as a Major isn't it? Have you done a side by side comparison with e SJ? I'd do one wit the major but the burrs are knackered on the SJ (spent most of the day yesterday stripping and cleaning it).


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, same size burrs as the Major just slower rpm. (and Ti burrs like yours)

I'm going to do a side by side tomorrow but the espresso is 100% better than from the SJ (or am i just telling my self that?) I'll test tomorrow.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you are not telling yourself that, the royal is a totally different beast to the sj, even the major!, the burrs on the major are cut different as the motor in the major cannot cope with the royal burrs, as far as mazzers go the royal is the top of the tree in the flat burr sector.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> you are not telling yourself that, the royal is a totally different beast to the sj, even the major!, the burrs on the major are cut different as the motor in the major cannot cope with the royal burrs, as far as mazzers go the royal is the top of the tree in the flat burr sector.


In the previous post i meant to say the product from the Royal was 100% different (not 100% better) What i was drinking before was good....but now.....wow!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really glad that you are enjoying it and may I saybthey make a nice pair


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Opportunity on ebay for next few hours. BIN £275 with titanium. Too big for me, but if you are after one...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Royal-Auto-/321812829977?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at the burrs magnified all the edges are reflecting light =dull / blunt burrs ££ ??


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Looking at the burrs magnified all the edges are reflecting light =dull / blunt burrs ££ ??


That won't put me off









steel burrs are a good price, will outlast me, and taste better in the cup (depending on the taster)


----------

